# Health check



## sez (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi. I just want to know what the health check requires, does anyone know?


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

sez said:


> Hi. I just want to know what the health check requires, does anyone know?


I don't know what visa you are going for. For the partner visa I had a chest x-ray, blood tests and general medical check for BP etc.

Kttykat


----------



## sez (Jan 13, 2013)

kttykat said:


> I don't know what visa you are going for. For the partner visa I had a chest x-ray, blood tests and general medical check for BP etc.
> 
> Kttykat


Oh god, are you living out there now or just travelling with your partner? I'm planning on staying out in Australia for 6 months can you help on what I need for a health check?


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

sez said:


> Oh god, are you living out there now or just travelling with your partner? I'm planning on staying out in Australia for 6 months can you help on what I need for a health check?


I am living with my husband here in Australia but am still waiting for the grant of the SC 309 offshore partner visa, so I will have to fly to New Zealand when they are ready to grant.

For your health check it depends on where you are at. In some countries they can only be done after you get a number from immigration. In our case we were able to do it before getting the number. They are moving to only allowing electronic lodging of the results and then you need the ID number first. In any case you must see an approved panel doctor, you should look at the immigration site on the country you are in for a list of approved doctors and give them a call and find out if they can do it before you have the ID. You need to take two recent passport photos and the two medical forms that you can download from immigration.

Kttykat


----------



## sez (Jan 13, 2013)

kttykat said:


> I am living with my husband here in Australia but am still waiting for the grant of the SC 309 offshore partner visa, so I will have to fly to New Zealand when they are ready to grant.
> 
> For your health check it depends on where you are at. In some countries they can only be done after you get a number from immigration. In our case we were able to do it before getting the number. They are moving to only allowing electronic lodging of the results and then you need the ID number first. In any case you must see an approved panel doctor, you should look at the immigration site on the country you are in for a list of approved doctors and give them a call and find out if they can do it before you have the ID. You need to take two recent passport photos and the two medical forms that you can download from immigration.
> 
> Kttykat


Okay that sounds nice, hope you are enjoying it  okay thank you that has helped me, I just wanted to know because I can't stand blood tests but if I need to have one o obviously will  thanks again Sez x


----------

